# I will be getting a cockatiel!



## eziothebudgie (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello! I am going to be getting a cockatiel in the upcoming weeks!! It'll be a whiteface. I asked for a male, but I'll be happy no matter the gender! His name will be Bonkers. :i.kame2::i.kame2:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh wow....cockatiels are just wonderful - congratulations! And I love his name :cockatiel:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

congratulations they are a beautiful and charming bird.I love them so.looking forward one day to some photos when get him or her.blessings always


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your new little friend  I can't wait to meet Bonkers! :wf grey:


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Congrats!! Looking forward to lots of photos of Bonkers


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations on Bonkers . The whiteface mutations are really pretty!


----------

